# Best ipod Skin



## imactheknife (Aug 7, 2003)

I just bought and got a smokin deal on a 4G 20 gig Ipod and I need a protective skin for it. I has some scuffs but because I like to Rollerblade I want a good carry case. I just thought I would ask the majority of ipod users here....thanks all...


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

http://www.apple.com/ipod/ads/rollerskating/

Is that you?


----------



## simon (Nov 2, 2002)

imactheknife said:


> I just bought and got a smokin deal on a 4G 20 gig Ipod and I need a protective skin for it. I has some scuffs but because I like to Rollerblade I want a good carry case. I just thought I would ask the majority of ipod users here....thanks all...


I've been using iSkins (www.iskin.com) since the original 5GB iPod ... they just get better and better


----------



## maclogic (Apr 3, 2005)

I use the iskin for my 3G ipod for day to day use since it has a cover for the screen and a flap that protects the Firewire (dock) connection. For rollerblading I use the iSport case from Speck products. Speck also has a new "toughskin" for 4G ipods - looks pretty good

http://www.speckproducts.com/


----------



## modsuperstar (Nov 23, 2004)

imactheknife said:


> I just bought and got a smokin deal on a 4G 20 gig Ipod and I need a protective skin for it. I has some scuffs but because I like to Rollerblade I want a good carry case. I just thought I would ask the majority of ipod users here....thanks all...


I bought through a guy on eBay that I would highly recommend. Here's a link to one of his auctions.

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=56171&item=5769926706&rd=1

I bought one of these skins for my mini and it works great. The seller is Canadian and has a cheap shipping option through Canada Post, which didn't take too long to get to me. You end up with a great quality, perfect fitting, silicone cover for less then $10 canadian shipped. It's a good everyday skin.


----------



## dmpP (Jun 1, 2004)

I've been using iskins too... (personally I really like the wasabi one - I have a 4th gen click-wheel 20GB)

I can get them super cheap... if you want let me know...


----------



## Neil Yates (Aug 10, 2001)

Contour has a nice iSee-20 series (which i'm reviewing now) that provides hard-case protection for the iPod 4G 20GB. Very nice case, not too pricey, allows access to dock port, but totally covers the LCD screen. I very much like it. The iSee-mini works well too.

http://www.contourdesign.com/isee/isee-20.html


----------



## dmpP (Jun 1, 2004)

Neil,

That contour one looks pretty good... (still a fan of the iSkin though...heheh )


----------

